# Jet AFS 1000B on SALE



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Shop air filtration from Jet:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...System--Model-AFS-1000B.aspx?refcode=10IN05RL
$299.00 I have one and it works great.:thumbsup: bill


----------

